# Partnership work visa



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

sorry beforehand for my long question. Any help would be appreciated.

I have a bit of a complicated question. My wife went to NZ as a PhD student a few months ago. Her visa will expire at the end of January 2023 (after the semester finishes). Now, we want to apply for me as a partnership work visa. However, I have a few concerns:

1- Now, could I apply for this visa regarding the fact that my wife's visa will expire sooner than one year, say 3 to 4 months? Normally, how long does it take?

2- She will extend her visa for her phd in January. So, if we apply now do we need to show the next year tuition in bank account or it is not required? The fact is the main applicant should have 20000 NZD for one year + tuition and the partner is 5000 NZD. So do we need to show 25000 NZD or tuition should also be shown in an account?

3- is it logical to apply now considering that my visa also will be until end of her visa in case it will be issued before that time? I know I can extend the visa with my wife but in case my visa process elongates and will not be issued until her visa expiry, what will happen? Is my application still in process while she renews her visa?

Thanks!


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

From my limited knowledge, your time frame seems unrealistic.

I would suggest first trying to see if you could get a job offer independent of your wife. Just make it clear in your CV / resume that you are outside the country, your wife is in New Zealand on a student visa, and you are looking for sponsorship.

Jobs in NZ | Trade Me

I think you need professional advice, as you're dealing with many complexities.

Make sure you use someone who's registered as with Immigration Advisers Authority. There's plenty of conmen out there willing to take your money.

For migrants - Immigration Advisers Authority


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Looking the the Immigration website, financials and proof are very important, if not the most important part of the visa. 

They have a specific page regarding India and visa. They specifically mention students studying for more than one year needing proof.

Evidence of funds to support your study


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Kingdragonfly said:


> From my limited knowledge, your time frame seems unrealistic. I would suggest first trying to see if you could get a job offer independent of your wife. Just make it clear in your CV / resume that you are outside the country, your wife is in New Zealand on a student visa, and you are looking for sponsorship. Jobs in NZ | Trade Me I think you need professional advice, as you're dealing with many complexities. Make sure you use someone who's registered as with Immigration Advisers Authority. There's plenty of conmen out there willing to take your money. For migrants - Immigration Advisers Authority


 Thanks but this work visa does not need sponsorship. Partnership work visa is great and the employers do not sponsor the persons outside NZ almost all. This is why I want to use this opportunity. The advisors are somewhat expensive and actually my questions are not so much complicated. Unfortunately, the immigration office does not answer the phone also soon and well.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

From this web page:" Your partner must: Prove they are a New Zealand citizen or New Zealand resident, Show that they are able to support you"

Partnership Visa | NZ Immigration Law

"New Zealand Resident" is an official designation, meaning a resident visa; merely residing in New Zealand is not enough.


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

This is not correct. That is anoth


Kingdragonfly said:


> From this web page:" Your partner must: Prove they are a New Zealand citizen or New Zealand resident, Show that they are able to support you"
> 
> Partnership Visa | NZ Immigration Law
> 
> "New Zealand Resident" is an official designation, meaning a resident visa; merely residing in New Zealand is not enough.


this is not correct. Partnership work visa is different than resident. foreigner phd student with student visa can apply for his spouse.
resident is another thing.
sure about it


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Note that a student can bring over family members

However everyone must leave when the student visa expires.

If her visa will expire at the end of January 2023, you all will have to leave end of January 2023.

Immigration processing is not fast.

With a partner visa, Immigration will not allow you to purchase a one-way ticket, so you at looking at least a 75,000 rupees round-trip flight.

I'd suggest getting the student visa extended first, otherwise it would be a short visit.

Bringing family if you have a student visa


----------



## ahmet (Jun 20, 2021)

Kingdragonfly said:


> Note that a student can bring over family members
> 
> However everyone must leave when the student visa expires.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Round trip can be reserved without fee that does not matter.
Partnership visa could also be extended meanwhile while the main applicant renew her visa. You can extend with the main applicant and that is not a problem. No need to turn back.

My question is about the time. Since as far as I read the average time is 6 months. If I apply now and later after waiting for her to renew then does it make difference regarding the time? I think since my visa will not possibly issued until her visa expiry then at least my case is under process if I apply now. Is this true?

Does anybody know the exact answer for this or had experience?

This is what I exactly don't know about.


----------

